# Tap replacement



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have just had to source a new folding kitchen tap for our 2007 Hobby 750 ELC which has a Dometic Cramer sink.

It took two attempts before being sent the correct one, so I thought I'd put the details on here.

It's a Smev-AC539 Tap, it was ordered from Jackson Leisure Supplies who are in Wirral, Cheshire. Phone 0151 3340223. 
£49.94 inc postage

It comes with 9" flexi pipes so it will make re-installing a lot easier.
On the original tap the water pipe connection is tight up behind the sink and a pig to get off!

I've also replaced the shower waste with a nice domestic version, 1.1/2" McAlpine shower trap and just used a washing machine connector to reduce down to fit the original waste pipe on the Hobby.
I had to put this in as the shower tray had gone "brittle" around the old trap and when I tried to remove it the trap just broke away leaving a bigger hole 8O

neil


----------

